# Morgan's free-range setup...plus pictures!



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

I set this up today for Morgan and he seems quite happy! He hasn't pooped yet, though...but I think he is nervous about the new litter box with taller sides.

Yep, he needs his nails cut really bad. Nail cutting in this house is one of those_ "Oh, I need to cut nails this week...in a few days...today...whoops, I forgot....need to cut nails now!!!"_









Brody's cage, Marlin's cage, and then Morgan's stuff...







And some pictures of the darling Shnuggie!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 19, 2009)

What a nice set-up. Your Morgan is gorgeous!! ....April


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 19, 2009)

Awe, very nice set-up
Oh, that reminds me, *runs to cut babii's nails*


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2009)

Great set-up! Yes your Morgan is a cutie patutie. What did you use to put up against the wall behind the cage?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, you guys .

Morgan's nails are cut! haha...he gave me the bunny butt afterwards.


Flash...the board up against the wall behind the cages is peg board without the holes in it....we just had it cut in strips. It protects the baseboards and keeps stuff from coming out of the backs of the cages.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2009)

Nicely done!! I love his setup!! 

And I know what you mean...I always have the thought of trimming nails, and then forget because the laundry or dishes need doing...and then "OH CRAP! Time to cut them NOW!" Pictures are really good to point out the longish claws, lol!

Hugs and kisses to everyone!


----------



## Spring (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice!  Love the set up!

I really miss having my bedroom bunny.. darn heat! Will hopefully bring somebunnies up in the fall though.. can't wait!


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice set up! Your bunny is very cute


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I set this up today for Morgan and he seems quite happy! He hasn't pooped yet, though...but I think he is nervous about the new litter box with taller sides.
> 
> Yep, he needs his nails cut really bad. Nail cutting in this house is one of those_ "Oh, I need to cut nails this week...in a few days...today...whoops, I forgot....need to cut nails now!!!"_


Now that is the sweetheart I remember bun-sitting for you. I always called him 'Morgy" (well - often enough that I think of him that way whenever I see him). 

I love seeing his pics...and I'm so glad he is able to be free-roaming...


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

Look at him sitting like a good boy while the camera is out, Bet he is a devil when It is just him by himself.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 20, 2009)

What a cutie!! And nice setup as well!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, you guys :biggrin2:!

Morgs is doing very well living as a free-range bunny! He loves it so much, you can tell.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2009)

Great set up Amy. Gosh that Morgan is Adorable.

What breed is he?

Susan


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 22, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thanks, you guys :biggrin2:!
> 
> Morgs is doing very well living as a free-range bunny! He loves it so much, you can tell.


You're right...I can see more of a light to his eyes that I couldn't see as brightly before. He's really flourishing, Hun...I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2009)

Susan....I think Morgan is a Dutch/Harlequin/Rex, those are the breeds that I have been told he could have in him....but he could just be a bunch of other random mixes .

I need to get a picture of this, but my cat (Juju) LOVES to go in the animal room now and just sit with Morgan :blushan:.


----------



## Gacktoholic96 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh your place looks like an amusement park for bunnies!

I have a question though. Where did you buy those metal square mesh thingis? My mom bought those years and years ago and have been trying to find the same to make a custom made cage for my own bunny, but I'm not having much luck. At Bed Bath & Beyond, they had something similar called a stackable cube or something, but it was black plastic with small holes in it. I want something like yours so bunny can see through better. Can you tell me where you got yours? Or at least the official name for them?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 23, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thanks, you guys .
> 
> Morgan's nails are cut! haha...he gave me the bunny butt afterwards.
> 
> ...



Clever use of peg board!

I know all about the bunny butt, too. 

He is a beautiful rabbit. I just love the way they sit like that. Very regal pose.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness Amy, what a beautiful set-up! 
The room is so clean, cheerful, and just overall absolutely lovely. Morgan is a complete doll, he looks to be a real character. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, you guys :biggrin2:! I can't wait until we buy a house and put wood floors in and I can paint...I have some really cute ideas for a "comfy/adorable" animal room!


*Gacktoholic96 wrote: *


> Oh your place looks like an amusement park for bunnies!
> 
> I have a question though. Where did you buy those metal square mesh thingis? My mom bought those years and years ago and have been trying to find the same to make a custom made cage for my own bunny, but I'm not having much luck. At Bed Bath & Beyond, they had something similar called a stackable cube or something, but it was black plastic with small holes in it. I want something like yours so bunny can see through better. Can you tell me where you got yours? Or at least the official name for them?


I got the cubes from Target . They sell them in the storage section. They are called "Organize It" cubes, I do believe.


----------



## Gacktoholic96 (Jul 24, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thanks, you guys :biggrin2:! I can't wait until we buy a house and put wood floors in and I can paint...I have some really cute ideas for a "comfy/adorable" animal room!
> 
> 
> *Gacktoholic96 wrote: *
> ...


That's perfect! Thank you very much for the information =) My bunny will be grateful, too, hehe.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 24, 2009)

Peg, I've never even met him and I always think of him as Morgie or Shmorgie Pie or Shmorgie Bear. Is there something wrong with me if I give other people's bunnies nicknames? Morgan looks like such a gentle soul that it's hard not to. His set up looks great, it looks like what I made for Rory when he lived "free range" in the kitchen.


----------



## Spring (Jul 24, 2009)

How's it working out?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thanks, you guys :biggrin2:! I can't wait until we buy a house and put wood floors in and I can paint...I have some really cute ideas for a "comfy/adorable" animal room!
> 
> 
> *Gacktoholic96 wrote: *
> ...



Actually they just changed them! I have a pic of the box! Took it to post about it...


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 24, 2009)

*Alicia....*really?! I haven't been to Target in a while, so I didn't notice .

*Shiloh...*Morgan is a very gentle bunny. He is really a big bunny stuck in a 5lbs body! I always say that his eyes and his facial expression tell a story.

*Spring...*it is going very well! Morgan decided to nibble on the carpet a little bit in front of Morgan's cage (where he chewed a little hole in it before), so I just put down some plastic placemats, and now he can't chew the carpet .


----------



## Gacktoholic96 (Jul 25, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks, you guys :biggrin2:! I can't wait until we buy a house and put wood floors in and I can paint...I have some really cute ideas for a "comfy/adorable" animal room!
> ...


Wow, thanks for the picture! I actually found it ok, so don't wory =) There are also some good deals going on at walmart for those who shop there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2009)

Good time to get them is back to school.


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 25, 2009)

I LOVE the set up :biggrin2:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2009)

really nice setup, lucky bunny.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 25, 2009)

Morgan looks so content with the set-up. He really is such a handsome boy 

Jan


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks, you guys :blushan:. Morgan is just loving life now!!

I am amazed at how perfect his litter box skills are now that he is free-ranging in the animal room. He used to poop a bit outside of his litter box in the cube cage, but now I have only had to pick up ONE loner poop outside of the litter box :biggrin2:.


----------

